# configurer un ipod touch avec gmail



## sac à puces (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ipod touch ,je viens d'ouvrir une boîte mail chez GMail, je n'ai aucun problème avec mon pc sous XP sp2 j'envoie et reçois tous mes mails sans problème.

Par contre, je n'arrive pas à paramétrer mon Ipod touch, j'ai un message : "impossible de relever le courrier, invalid credentials failure".

Je suis allée dans réglages, j"ai entré mon nom, mon adresse mail, mon mot de passe, ds description mon adresse mail s'est ajoutée. J'ai suvi les instructions d'Apple, mais comme je l'ai dit ,j'a iun message d'erreur

Merci aux internautes qui pouo m'aider


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

En principe, si tu fais une synchro et que tu as choisi la synchro des comptes Mail dans iTunes, ça envoie ton compte Gmail sur ton iPod Touch.

Moi, c'est comme ça que j'ai fait avec mon Mac et mon iPod Touch. Je ne pense pas que ce soit différent avec un PC.


----------



## sac à puces (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

Comment je dois faire pour faire la synchro des mail dans itunes? les autre synchro ne me posent pas de problème mais là ça me pose un problème.

Merci pur ta réponse qui aété rapide


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2009)

Quand ton iPod est connecté et détecté par iTunes, tu vas sur Info et tu descends jusqu'à "Comptes Mail". Tu coches la case de ton compte Gmail.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


 Tu fais une synchro et tu dois retrouver ton compte Gmail sur l'iPod.


----------



## DeepDark (22 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand ton iPod est connecté et détecté par iTunes, tu vas sur Info et tu descends jusqu'à "Comptes Mail". Tu coches la case de ton compte Gmail.
> 
> 
> Tu fais une synchro et tu dois retrouver ton compte Gmail sur l'iPod.


Sur un PC il me semble que l'iPhone peut se sychroniser avec Outlook.

Si sac à puces n'utilise pas Outlook il n'y a pas de sychronisation possible 



@ sac à puces : Tous les champs sont bien remplis?
Nom d'utilisateur, mot de passe?



Problème similaire (sur un autre forum), j'avoue ne pas comprendre...


----------



## sac à puces (23 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 
 J'ai suivi tes conseils mais ça ne marche pas. J'ai ifrance.com sur mon ipod, je n'ai aucun problème je reçois et envoie tous mes mails. Je me suis abonnée à Gmail, j'étais abonnée à Caramail qui ferme son sîte le 15/02, je péfère avoir 2 adresses mails.

Ce n'est pas grave vu que je peux me servir de Gmail sur mon pc. Je crois qu'un jour je vais m'acheter un mac!

Bon week-end et merci.

Gouffy


----------



## sac à puces (23 Janvier 2009)

Gouffy = sacs à puces


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

Sinon, tu peux utiliser _créer un compte > autre_ et entrer les paramètres imap de gmail. Ça devrait marcher. Tu as bien configurer ton compte en imap? 

Tiens j'ai googelé un coup et j'ai trouvé ça...


----------



## sac à puces (23 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai bien rempli tous les champs :mon nom, mon adresse mail, mon mot de passe, mais je ne suis pas allée dans 'avancé'. J'ai essayé les conseils d'IDUCK, mais ça ne marche pas.

J'ai une adresse chez Ifrance.com, aucun problème , je peux envoyer et recevoir des mails

J'ai outlook. C'est un ipod que j'ai et nom un iphone le problème vient peut-être de là. J'ai vu que je n'étais pas la seule à avoir des problèmes avec gmail.

Merci 

sac à puces


----------



## mushroots (23 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,
Javais le même problème au début puis j'ai suivis ce lien depuis ça fonctionne bien.


----------



## sac à puces (24 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

youpi mon compte gmail marche !

Merci


----------



## sac à puces (24 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir, 
Mon compte Gmail fonctionne maintenant , jespère ne plus avoir de problèmes!

Merci et peut-être à +
sac à puces


----------

